# Browserfenster schließen



## TNT (7. Dezember 2000)

Also ich hab folgendes prob:
Ich habe eine Seite auf der es einen Link zu einer anderen Seite gibt, die sich dann in einem neuen Browserfenster öffnet. Allerdings möchte ich das sich das alte Browserfenster automatisch schließt. Und da ich nicht scripten kann bräuchte ich das Script im Rohgerüst dazu damit ich die Daten einfach so einstzen kann.
Also falls es das gibt schon mal danke im voraus!!!


----------



## kab00m (7. Dezember 2000)

*onclick*

versuchs mal indem du in den link schreibst : 
onclick="javascript:Self.Close()"...
also so in der art :
a href="index.htm" onclick="javascript:self.close()"
Kapito?


----------



## TNT (7. Dezember 2000)

Nein noch nicht so ganz kannste mir vielleicht mal den ganzen code für ne Website geben dann kann man das besser sehen.


----------



## Dizzybaer (31. Dezember 2000)

<html>
<body>
<a href="index.html" onclick="javascript:self.Close()" target="_new">
</body>
</html>

Was tut er, er öffnen index.html in einem neuen fenster und schließt das alte fenster!


Hope it helps
[Editiert von Klon am 31.12.2000 um 13:00]


----------



## Klon (31. Dezember 2000)

*Code posten...*

Tip:
Um Scripts und Sourcebeispiele zu posten ersezt die beiden Tag-Zeichen durch &#60; für < und ersezt > durch &#62;
Guten Rutsch,
Klon


----------



## kab00m (31. Dezember 2000)

*Euch auch einen*

...Guten Rutsch...!!!


----------



## Dizzybaer (31. Dezember 2000)

Danke gleichfalls und Danke für die Korrektur an Klon!!!!


----------

